# New L#plecos



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Taking some time to get pics with these lil fellas as they are still pretty skitish but coming around fine. The main thing is they all seem to be eating







only been together in a 30gal breeder for a week now.

View attachment 76741


View attachment 76742


View attachment 76743


View attachment 76744


late entry from 110gal tank








View attachment 76866


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice plecos, man


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Good looking plecos man.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Excellent collection, mate








Better control yourself now, before you know it, you'll have pleco's swimming around everywhere: it's as contageous as Dengue Fever (trust me, I've been there







)


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow....those are some flawless looking pleco's







The royal is absolutely one of finest pleco's around


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

awesome plecos


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

They look good enough to eat.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

> RB 32 Posted Today, 12:39 AM
> Good looking plecos man. thumb.gif
> henry 79 Posted Today, 12:32 AM
> nice plecos, man


Thanks guys











> Judazzz Posted Today, 06:44 AM
> 
> Better control yourself now, before you know it, you'll have pleco's swimming around everywhere:










they sure can spiff up a tank, and they are so small but yet have such a impact on appearance. thanks Jonas







(it's all your fault)











> jan Posted Today, 07:38 AM
> The royal is absolutely one of finest pleco's around


The Royal is the king by far







he is the dominant one aswell so far. thanks jan











> Serrapygo Posted Today, 12:53 PM
> They look good enough to eat.










where do you think fish sticks come from


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

NIKE said:


> :laugh: they sure can spiff up a tank, and they are so small but yet have such a impact on appearance. thanks Jonas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know...


----------

